
New Experiments Show Consciousness Affects Matter – Dean Radin Ph.D - ioeu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRSBaq3vAeY
======
mandarlimaye
Why is this even on Hacker News?? Seems dubious at best.

------
chadcmulligan
from the Institute of noetic science - big in psychic research apparently.

